# How should I fix spots I missed with first coat?



## vwchappy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, 

I am painting my living room and dining room walls the "Brown Buzz" color from Valspar (Lowes) I did one coat of valspar primer with the brown buzz tint inside lastnight, and tonite I did my coat of the paint. The roller wasn't totally wet with paint I could tell in some spots because you could see the primer through. Little blotches. I went back with just a brush and filled in those spots - now when it's all dry, I can see where I filled in. What should I do? I was thinking of rolling on another coat tomorrow, but I don't want to do the WHOLE thing again. Is it OK just to do a line with the roller where the blotches are, or will that new coat show much more and would it look worse?? If someone could help me that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Try to do any touchups with a roller if you can but that can be tricky to do especially with glossy paint (even worse with eggshell) but you will probably have to do a whole second coat.


----------



## vwchappy (Jun 12, 2010)

Should I worry about painting my edges first again or should I just get the majority with the roller? If just the roller is good enough, that's fine - I just don't want to have to do all the edges and box it in again


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You MIGHT get away with just rolling it all again but to do it right you really need to do a full second coat, which means cutting in again.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

In my opinion--there is no such thing as a good -one coat paint job.

If you want a top quality job----always do to full coats. 

Valspar is not an easy paint to get a top quality job,even with two coats.

Mike


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Although I'm not a painter by trade, I do lots of painting. In the long run, to look good, I always paint two coats. I've never got my cut lines to cover good with one coat. And for sure in tight quarters, I might miss some with the roller. And as someone will always tell you that you "missed a spot" when painting, I reply that after 5 or 6 coats, you'll never notice it.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The best way not to miss a spot is a well lit wall.

My dbl halogens are always blazing when I paint.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> In my opinion--there is no such thing as a good -one coat paint job.
> 
> If you want a top quality job----always do to full coats.
> 
> ...


 
That's for sure:yes::laughing:


----------

